#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-03
<wisag0d> Rad
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-04
<Tao> hi all
<Tao> bye all~going to lunch~h
<jjhuang> 要買創見 4GB DDR3-1333 給 Sandy Bridge 用，有沒有什麼要注意的？ # 我可能會超頻，但是 Sandy Bridge base freq 只能從 100MHz 超到 105 MHz 左右
<jjhuang> 這台應該會拿來裝 Ubuntu 跑 simulation ^^
<comehere> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
<comehere> ÓÐÈËÂð£¿
<smallkoala> hi all
<testee> test
<testee> 我
<testee> any one here
<comehere> ´ó¼ÒºÃ
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-06
<Sean000> 這真是個奇怪的軟體...
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-07
<Lxping> ubuntu 
<Lxping> 我觉得Linux桌面版应该多做些娱乐等应用软件
<lxping> linux
<lxping> pps for linux 界面做得好僵
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-08
<MopperWhite> hi!!!!
<MopperWhite> 有人吗？？？
<MopperWhite> hi——————
 * MopperWhite 表示这里人好少……
<MopperWhite> hi!!!
<MopperWhite> 88……
<zhenbeiju> 大家好啊
<zhenbeiju> 有人在吗？
<zhenbeiju> 有人在吗
#ubuntu-tw 2011-01-09
<hyde_> 由看得懂中文的前輩在嗎？
<hychen> 我不是前輩, 不過這邊大概都看得懂中文
<hychen> 一般來說, IRC只分兩種人, 掛著的人, 跟剛好在聊天的人
<hyde_> 我安裝ubuntu sever 10.10 i386 後，開機一直報I/O error = -5 訊息，出現很多行！下了台灣及國外的檔案，都一樣！重灌了N次，仍是如此。
<hyde_> 不知可以如何解決，想請高手店迷津
<hyde_> 安裝LTH-i386 可以開機，但想改裝sever 32bit，一直無法成功
<hyde_> 懇請前輩們指點........">_<"
<hychen> kernel開起來了嗎?
<hychen> 你有看到shell?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-03
<oYeVoVeYo> Somebody please help, I just bought this laptop acer aspire 4750G and I can't connect to the internet, wired or wireless, plz help
<oYeVoVeYo> Heeeeeeeeelllpz
<sendxp> too many people
<oYeVoVeYo> I neeeeeeeeeeed helppppp :(
<oYeVoVeYo> my laptop can't connect to the internet and I've been checking the posts in the forum all arvo, and am getting nothing
<oYeVoVeYo> I don't wanna flood, but I really could use some help
<oYeVoVeYo> Please?
<BlueT_> oYeVoVeYo: hello?
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-06
<cloudsben> good morning everybody
<jackden> 早安
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-07
<mrmoneyc_> blah
<locodir-user> In update manager and may be other programs, 顯示個人檔案 should be 顯示個別檔案
<meerkats> who will win? ma or cai?
<meerkats> maybe song?
<jjhuang> http://shopping.pchome.com.tw/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DHAO0Y-A60002428&SR_NO=DHAA8Q&ROWNO=2
<jjhuang> 這台好便宜，裝 Linux 容易嗎？
<yao_ziyuan> 来一曲，跟大家弹琴吹箫：
<yao_ziyuan> 衔石成痴绝，沧波万里愁；
<yao_ziyuan> 孤飞终不倦，羞逐海浪浮。
<yao_ziyuan> 诧紫嫣红色，从知渲染难；
<yao_ziyuan> 他时好花发，认取血痕斑。
<yao_ziyuan> 慷慨歌燕市，从容作楚囚；
<yao_ziyuan> 引刀成一快，不负少年头。
<yao_ziyuan> 留得心魂在，残躯付劫灰；
<yao_ziyuan> 青磷光不灭，夜夜照燕台。
<icman> 漢奸？
<yao_ziyuan> icman: :-*
<icman> 汪精衛？
<yao_ziyuan> icman: 恩那
<icman> 我是對 引刀成一快，不負少年頭 有印象@@
#ubuntu-tw 2012-01-08
<snugglecat> hi
<snugglecat> hi all
<snugglecat> 有人么
<BlueT_> snugglecat: hiya
<BlueT_> jjhuang: IBM/Lenovo 一般對 ubuntu 來說都還 ok
<BlueT_> mrmoneyc: what? XD
#ubuntu-tw 2012-12-31
<GinTonic> hello
<GinTonic> my netcard's lamp can't light up ,help me ,i have used pon dsl-provider days ago,but it works in windowsXP
<GinTonic> can someone help me ?
#ubuntu-tw 2013-01-04
<yillkid> 請問！ubuntu 右下角有一個美妙的藍牙管理器！那套件名稱叫什麼呢？:D
<freehaha> blueman ?
<yillkid> 對！我剛剛找到了！謝謝你。cc
<freehaha> ^^
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-01
<yuyu> 晚安
<brli> 晚安
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-02
<rick_> Hi 大家, 請問可以用 rsyslog 記錄任意程式的輸出嗎?
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-04
<43UAAGFB7> lala
<Kevin> hi...
<Kevin> goood evening...
<Guest91203> hi
<danielchen> 大家好
<danielchen> 請問有人在嗎？
<danielchen> 我想詢問有關讀卡機的問題
#ubuntu-tw 2014-01-05
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
<icesword> bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.bazhang is a fucking bitch sucker, me slaps pussy for freedom.
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-01
<coolmouse> hello
#ubuntu-tw 2015-01-04
<qqq> hello
<qqq> i don't know how to input traditional chinese
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-06
<chenshuwang> 不好意思，各位大大，能請教一個問題嗎? 就是 ubuntu 最新版的 預設中字字體是?
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-08
<Cpt_Scotter> ?
<Cpt_Scotter> hey huys!
<Cpt_Scotter> guys
#ubuntu-tw 2016-01-09
<extraymond> Client: HexChat 2.11.0 • OS: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 • CPU: AMD A10-5800K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1.90GHz) • Memory: Physical: 15.3 GiB Total (10.9 GiB Free) Swap: 15.6 GiB Total (15.6 GiB Free) • Storage: 555.9 GB / 999.4 GB (443.5 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850 / R7 265 / R9 270 1024SP] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AM
<extraymond> D] Family 15h • Uptime: 3h 11m 28s
<extraymond> ...oops
#ubuntu-tw 2017-01-02
<jefer> ls
<jefer> join
<ubuntu-mate> 試過了將  ubuntu 16.10  iso  (64 bits) 安裝在u盤,  但是不太穩定, 而且有時反應會很慢.  於是改裝了 ubuntu-mate  iso (64 bits) , 但是間中仍會掛機.  請問大大們有否其他方案可以解決此問題 ?  
<ubuntu-mate> 曾經看過有關 Molly-guard 這款軟體, 也安裝了, 只知道可防止系統突然掛機, 但不知如何使用. 
#ubuntu-tw 2017-01-07
<fahsien> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2018-01-01
<halu268> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION leuuelxfav: ko_lo gaod_ FourDollars â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION iicefyzuvb: tai271828 AndrewLee BlueT_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION dgeecsx: ko_lo nyli woodrowshen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION kgkrjzujc: FourDollars AceLan RJHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION wlvjaxcqc: czchen chihchun_afk FJKong_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION gkzhid: KylinWu czchen MLChen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION gyuqh: tsung s8321414 FJKong_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ggfmcwbguv: nyli czchen Hellosun ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION lnpykt: BestSteve AceLan needgem ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION urljcnzg: n5mPoor MLChen FJKong_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION vqayrsi: czchen tsung MLChen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xuogh: felixonmars cibs StanleyHsiao â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION dgkwglvmng: komugi FJKong_ MLChen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION rznnim: DreamerC_ a0000778 BlueT_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION sbsivc: cibs gaod_ fishtw_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<halu268> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ettkzszx: Hellosun StanleyHsiao rich1iu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
#ubuntu-tw 2018-01-02
<ubusr> 請問有沒有推薦linux compatible usb 網卡? 剛剛才發生microcode firmware error
<tai271828> ubuntulog: 我上 pchome 隨便買那種 usb-to-ethernet dongle, 好像沒遇過不能用的
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*qdmskmgsz: a0000778 AceLan felixonmars ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*djcpcy: wcpan AceLan ko_lo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*tvnfp: NewCliCker AceLan chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*dbxozo: n5mPoor NewCliCker clode___________ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*gzxrv: cswang FJKong_ ko_lo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*lsizogv: tsung a0000778 FourDollars â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*bcxbzqslap: BlueT_ clode___________ komugi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*woxdhxvxq: gaod_ a0000778 AceLan ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*yiwfeot: MLChen komugi AndrewLee ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*llhuwda: YChao_ DreamerC_ needgem ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*wguhi: DreamerC_ KylinWu nyli ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*plybrud: clode___________ ko_lo DreamerC_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*vuuqylydzm: FourDollars BestSteve ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ejmio: Hellosun AceLan tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ohibzeolv: chihchun_afk NewCliCker needgem ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*bwtsgj: tsung FourDollars komugi ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ottdnxkxnp: Hellosun komugi RJHsiao â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ukqns: felixonmars MLChen cswang ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ijinsgm: fishtw FourDollars tsung ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*kkbgcfp: ko_lo AndrewLee chihchun_afk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*aepnr: komugi rich1iu Hellosun ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*umdyweyo: clode___________ FJKong_ woodrowshen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*dbplz: Hellosun tai271828 KylinWu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*dvjgrmzgwb: rich1iu MLChen tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*quuzrhrpg: tai271828 ubuntulog wcpan â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*sqskoh: woodrowshen NewCliCker cswang ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ojzgpvbtzz: rich1iu chihchun_afk StanleyHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*hxenewrst: BlueT_ chihchun_afk tsung ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ynelquum: StanleyHsiao gaod_ tai271828 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ajfdqbzvq: NewCliCker YChao_ ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*xothoobf: NewCliCker AceLan clode___________ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*ogcrwvlzxe: gaod_ MLChen BlueT_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*mtfrkmpfli: DreamerC_ MLChen StanleyHsiao ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*zzakvbvj: NewCliCker FourDollars woodrowshen ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<space_875> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ the weechat fundraising is still going on https://twitter.com/WeeChatClient .. REMEMBER ITS NOT US *WINK*zayjakd: gaod_ Hellosun clode___________ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
#ubuntu-tw 2018-01-03
<fishtw> .........
<BestSteve> ........
<fishtw> :D
<KylinWu> ........
<fishtw> ...........
<Xing> join
<Xing> hello~~~~
<Xing> Any one here??
<fishtw> hi
#ubuntu-tw 2019-01-01
<zhp> 新年快乐
#ubuntu-tw 2019-01-05
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu 18.10 安装时如果选中文为系统语言，之后 chrome 显示某些网页会不能正常显示粗体字，详见报告：https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=917616#c5
<yao_ziyuan> 敢问大家是怎么解决这个问题的？
